# Wound up after cantering



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

My mare used to do this a lot too. The best way to slow him down is to circle in the trot or walk until he calms down to a pace you find acceptable. Then praise him big time and let him walk on a loose rein as a reward. When you're ready, ask for the canter again, then come down into the walk or trot and repeat. He should understand pretty quickly that when he stays calm after cantering he can relax and not work for a minute. Remember, training is all about release of pressure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

I have a few questions first!

How old is your horse, and how much training?

Have you had his back, saddle and teeth checked recently? He may be speeding up if he's in pain. 

If he's a younger horse, it may be an issue of education, and he's not quite understanding you and thinks go is fun!

If he is younger, and providing it isn't dangerous (head up, possible buck or tip over) I would see if you can get the school for yourself, and let him go. He may just need to get over it, get it out of his system and get the initial 'buzz' out. 
Some horses get so used to short bursts of canter, they get so excited for it, and go faster.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

He's 7, he's had some western pleasure and hunter training. I haven't had his teeth checked recently, I really need to have that done...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

howrsegirl123 said:


> He's 7, he's had some western pleasure and hunter training. I haven't had his teeth checked recently, I really need to have that done...


How long has he been cantering? Is it new to him? if so, he could be really enjoying it and waiting for you to give the cue to strike off again.. or getting impatient and going ahead and cantering without a cue. My horse did this, and a few other greenies I've seen do it too.

Halt halts and get your horse's mind re-focused.


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

Some horses just need to "run it out" I have ridden a few horses that got excited to canter so I just made them canter, when they decided they wanted to slow down I would make them canter more. After a while they realize it is just easier to slow down when you ask them to.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Is there I way I can permanently fix this? Like teach him that he absolutely cannot try to speed up again after cantering, because I really want to show him and I can't be doing some of that stuff there. I'll definately try those things at home, but what about if I'm at a show? Do I need to just deal with it then, or can I teach him to not ever do it again?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

howrsegirl123 said:


> Is there I way I can permanently fix this? Like teach him that he absolutely cannot try to speed up again after cantering, because I really want to show him and I can't be doing some of that stuff there. I'll definately try those things at home, but what about if I'm at a show? Do I need to just deal with it then, or can I teach him to not ever do it again?


The best way is with the help of some kind of trainer or instructor who has successfully dealt with this.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Not sure if this is happening in the arena or out on the trails.
What I do with horses that want to race off in the arena is to get on a large circle as for a canter, get one stride and then transition correctly straight down to the trot so that they are anticipating coming back to a trot immediately. When they are not trying to race off I will lengthen the number of strides they are cantering until they are relaxed at the canter.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

He is relaxed at the canter, it's after the canter that he gets anxious.


----------

